# Wide body kit



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

has anybody seen a se-r with wide body kit before? i asked around and they say sentra doesn't have a wide body styled kit...so just wondering if anybody happened to see one or know a place that i can go shop around for.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I saw one once...it was a custom yellow show car, the dash was painted a gloss yellow, etc. I'm just trying to give details so maybe some other people will know what I'm talking about, it was posted on b15sentra and it was the kid's dad's project, but I don't remember the name of the thread or anything to give you details. You might be able to find it with a search.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

There were some pics of a prototyped Megan Racing Widebody kit , posted on www.B15sentra.net , a while back . It was in a nasty Yelow .


----------

